# Luna's Thread



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

*Breed:* Redbone Coonhound Beagle mix. 
*Age as of now:* 15 weeks and 4 days -_NOPE she is really 14 weeks old on Friday. I can't read a calendar apparently. haha_
*Weight:* 20.6 pounds
*Height:* 15.5" tall

Luna has been with me for 3 weeks and 5 days. In that time she has gained 3.2 pounds and shot up another 3.5". 




















haha look at those ears!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Her daddy. 


Luna has a puppy socialization class this weekend on Sunday. I know she is going to love it!


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

That's an adorable puppy!


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I would love to own a hound like her! She's beautiful.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG so cute


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

She's beautiful, I love her colour. I also approve of the name choice


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quite the set of ears in her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

She's beautiful!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaawwwwwww!!! I love hound puppies!! Big floppy ears, squishy wrinkly face, huge curious eyes - how can ANYTHING be cuter than that?? <sorry, Bella...I think Luna's giving you a run for your cutness money> :becky:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is very cute. I am looking forward to more pictures as she grows up.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Super adorable!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Toabster said:


> That's an adorable puppy!


Thank you!



bowie said:


> I would love to own a hound like her! She's beautiful.


Thank you! She is a wonderful puppy and the hound breed is really growing on me because of her.



kcomstoc said:


> OMG so cute


Thank you!



Whistlejacket said:


> She's beautiful, I love her colour. I also approve of the name choice


Thank you! I wish more of the photos showed how bright her color is. I am getting a new camera in March sometime so hopeful the new one will! The first photo on here really shows her color. I love the name. 



Blueduck1105 said:


> Quite the set of ears in her!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yes. She has some huge ears. lol



elrohwen said:


> She's beautiful!


Thank you!



BellaPup said:


> aaawwwwwww!!! I love hound puppies!! Big floppy ears, squishy wrinkly face, huge curious eyes - how can ANYTHING be cuter than that?? <sorry, Bella...I think Luna's giving you a run for your cutness money> :becky:


Haha Thank you! Luna sure is rotten and everyone wants to let her get away with everything because of that squishy face and big eyes. lol Bella is darling, you should post more photos!



Slartibartfast said:


> She is very cute. I am looking forward to more pictures as she grows up.


Thank you! Hopefully there will be lots, just like with Jazz.



d_ray said:


> Super adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! She is the cutest thing ever. I want her.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Oh my gosh!! She is the cutest thing ever. I want her.


lol Thank you. She is such a good little girl. She is going to make a great Lure Coursing dog, and would make a great therapy dog if I wanted to train her for that.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I am a bit late to this thread ...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous! I am a bit late to this thread ...


Thank you!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well today Luna is 15 weeks old! She has a puppy social at Petsmart on Sunday, and I know she is going to love it. A ton of puppies running around playing together? What could be better! I got off work today so we went out and played in the snow for 2 hours. And then we went back out later and played for anther 2 hours. I have one tired puppy on my hands. haha 

Okay on to the photos:
















Always tacking down something!



And playing with sticks bigger than she is!



Look at those ears!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha those ears. I love them






I love this one!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I can stand up! See!


I wov snow!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww little bunny. I love the hot pink on her. Have you heard her bay yet?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Aww little bunny. I love the hot pink on her. Have you heard her bay yet?


Thank you! And oh yes! She loves to bay. haha  And I love that color on her too. I was looking at purple until I found the raspberry and loved it. lol


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Awww she's such a cutie!! The camera sure loves her... or is it the other way around?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

starrysim said:


> Awww she's such a cutie!! The camera sure loves her... or is it the other way around?


Thank you! haha


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Today was a good day. We played in the snow for an hour this morning and then went to Feeder Supply, Petsmart, Tractor Supply, and Rural King. We ended the day with a trip to my parents and more snow time play with Jasper and the other dogs.  Tomorrow we will be going to her Petsmart Puppy Social and then if she is up for it we will be going to Bass Pro to look around. Super excited. I need to find more pet friendly places to take and socialize her at....hmmm

She weighed in at 22.2 pounds today. And she has gained another inch, she is now 16.5" tall.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a wonderful way to spend the day! Luna has got to have the prettiest face on a puppy I have seen in a long time. I am serious when I say that. Those eyes are so loving. She is beautiful.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Awwww Luna is such a cutie.

Jasper looks like he's being a fantastic older brother


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> What a wonderful way to spend the day! Luna has got to have the prettiest face on a puppy I have seen in a long time. I am serious when I say that. Those eyes are so loving. She is beautiful.


Thank you. She is very loving. I am considering training her to be a therapy dog. She is just so easy, and good with people. She got mostly 3's on her Volhard’s Puppy Aptitude Testing.



taquitos said:


> Awwww Luna is such a cutie.
> 
> Jasper looks like he's being a fantastic older brother


Thank you! Jasper is so good with her, I couldn't ask for better. He usually does not care for other dogs and HATES for them to lay on him. He will let her do anything to him. He even lets her pull his fur out! Were working on stopping that one, haha.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I showed up at the puppy social today and....I was the only person that signed up. I was super stressed out, and upset when they told me that I was the only one coming. Why couldn't they have called me? I drove 35 mins one way. They ended up offered me a free private training class instead and I took it. We practiced walking on a leash, come, drop it, sit, etc. She is super smart and did very well. He told me that I might want to teach her a "head up" command since she likes to keep her nose to the ground. I will definitely want to work on that.

I got to talking to the trainer about how I didn't get to finish Jaspers class there, and how he was attacked by another dog and is now dog reactive. He offered me a free do over in the class. I took it to help Jasper get over his issues. Plus it will be nice to put Jasper through his basic paces again and get him around other dogs in a controlled environment. His class starts February 11th at 6:00pm. If for some reason the class doesn't work out I will do private classes with them. And I will be signing Luna up for a class starting on March 11th at 8:00pm. 

I think part of the reason I was so stressed is because Luna is already an older pup. I got her at 11 weeks old, so I missed that critical socialization period and I am trying to make up for it! From the first day I got her I have taken her to Tractor Supply, Home Depot, Feeder Supply, and Rural King. I carried her around and set her in carts and let people pick her up and pet her, etc. Now that she is almost done with her shots she is walking on a leash in the stores. I take her to stores every other day for socialization. She is also in the car everyday for a total of 40 minutes. So thats great to get her use to riding in the car. Today I was just really hoping to let her play with some pups her own age.  :/

Tuesday I will be working with Jasper in the Am and then taking Luna to Bass Pro and the community park. I have never taken a dog to Bass Pro but I know many that have. It seems like a WONDERFUL place to socialize a pup. Lots of noises, that huge tank with fish, running water sounds, horns, people in big coats, people in boots, stuffed animals, etc. I cannot wait! 

I have been trying to do the Rules of 7 for her even though she is older. She has: (She might have done more than 7 but I am only listing a few here.)

*Been on 7 different types of surfaces: * Asphalt, carpet, concrete, vinyl, grass, dirt, gravel, wood chips. I have not been able to find wood floors for her to walk on. 
*Played with 7 different types of objects:* big balls, small balls, squeaky toys, nylabones, buffalo horns, ropes, rubber toys, wooden toys. I have not been able to find anything metal to let her play with.
*Been in 7 different locations:* front yard, back yard, basement, upstairs, laundry room, pet stores, cars, bathroom, feed supply stores, outside dog pen.
*Met and played with 7 new people:* Adults, Elderly, Teens, walked past a person in a wheel chair with a service dog, kids.
*Been exposed to 7 challenges: *Walk up steps, walk down steps, go into a doghouse, in and out of a doorway with a step up or down, go around a fence, go under a fence.
*Eaten from 7 different containers:* Cookie sheet, ceramic bowl, glass plate, paper plate, plastic bowl, metal bowl, pie pan.
*Eaten in 7 different locations:* crate, living room, yard, kitchen, laundry room, outside dog kennel, patio.
*Slept in 7 different locations:* Car, crate, my bed, my moms, on the couch, in my lap.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am glad you were able to do a class at least. They should have phoned you. :/

I have all the surfaces for the rules of 7. Maybe you can take Luna to the hardware store ... like a TSC that allows dogs ... and see if there are some wooden displays you could put down and use? 

Slippery wooden floors can be scary to some dogs. Abbylynn is petrified of them because she slid on the new floor in the hall here at the house. She flunked the test.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I am glad you were able to do a class at least. They should have phoned you. :/
> 
> I have all the surfaces for the rules of 7. Maybe you can take Luna to the hardware store ... like a TSC that allows dogs ... and see if there are some wooden displays you could put down and use?
> 
> Slippery wooden floors can be scary to some dogs. Abbylynn is petrified of them because she slid on the new floor in the hall here at the house. She flunked the test.


I found some wood floors. I went into Bass Pro (by myself I didn't take her) yesterday and they have wood on some of the floors. YAY! lol I just have to find a good time to take her in there now.  We were going to go today but we got some snow last night. We now have around 5 inches some places and 6 inches others places. I don't feel like driving the Mini Cooper the 30min drive in that much snow. So today we will be working on commands around the house and playing in the snow some more.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's great that you're being so proactive with socialization. I had to increase my pups food as well. Right now he's eating around 3 cups. He was just a teeny tiny bit too skinny for my liking. After increasing his food he is at a perfectly lean weight now. If you think she is too skinny I would definetly feed her more. Some dogs just need more especially when they are growing puppies.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> It's great that you're being so proactive with socialization. I had to increase my pups food as well. Right now he's eating around 3 cups. He was just a teeny tiny bit too skinny for my liking. After increasing his food he is at a perfectly lean weight now. If you think she is too skinny I would definitely feed her more. Some dogs just need more especially when they are growing puppies.


Thank you. I think I might up her food a little. None of her photos show how skinny she is now. I think its because of her color, or maybe my crappy camera. haha




For some reason I lost everything in my last post about feeding her.  ugh. 
She is 22.8 pounds meaning she has gained .6 pounds in the last 3 days.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had just read what you said about what you were feeding and her weight. Now It's gone? Weird.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

It is so bitter cold outside. The wind was blowing so hard it was showering us in snow. I got a few photos before we can in to warm up. We will be going back out later but she will be wearing a sweater. 

This time we are at my townhouse playing. I live behind a shopping center so she is walking on the asphalte. 


There is always something to pounce on.


So pretty


Running with that nose to the ground.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> I had just read what you said about what you were feeding and her weight. Now It's gone? Weird.


Yeah I know. I went back to spell a word correctly (had two r's instead of one) and when I saved it again it deleted the entire food part. idk.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna Baying!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

The bay pic is cute. She looks so silky soft! Don't you love their ears? They feel like velvet!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> The bay pic is cute. She looks so silky soft! Don't you love their ears? They feel like velvet!


Thank you! I was so happy I got her baying on photo! I have been trying but she stops before I can get the camera. I do LOVE her ears. lol



*Update:* Luna now weighs in at 23.6 pounds! Meaning she has gained .8 pounds in 2 days. I have not measured her height yet. She is doing really well in training. She knows: Come, Sit, Wait, Inside, Outside, Load up, Go for a ride, and off. She is doing good on down (lay down), Shake, and letting me know she needs to go out.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna Baying. She really gets going around .50 seconds






The video was taken off my sisters phone so its not great.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Today has been so much fun. I took Luna for her first hike and she LOVED it. So much to smell.  We ended up doing a slowly walked mile. I let her go at her own pace. I didn't get any photos today because my camera died as soon as we got there. I will be giving her a bath in a little while so maybe I will get a photo or two then.  She is still not really loving her bath time, but I am hoping that will change eventually. She is still getting two baths a week and will continue to get them for another month or two. And then she will be down to once a week baths. Which her and I will both appreciate. haha The twice a week bath time is really helping her though so I am happy. The spot on her side is finally starting to grow fur back and I am SO HAPPY!  

When she sees a rabbit or squirrel she locks on. NOTHING can get her attention away from it. I can literally turn her head to look at me and she will be looking out of the corner of her eye at it. 

Luna will be 16 weeks/ 4 months old tomorrow.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That vid was so cute! I can't wait until I can hike mountains with my boy!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna is now 17 weeks old and 24.9 pounds.



I LOVE this photo






Derp 


She is holding his fur in her mouth.




What a good boy Jasper is


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww. She looks so glamorous with her ears blowing in the wind!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Awww. She looks so glamorous with her ears blowing in the wind!


Haha Thanks


All of the photos in the last post were from yesterday morning. These are from today, we got 4-6 inches overnight.














I Can FLY!




hahahaha I have no idea what she is doing here.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Her earsss

Too cute!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Her earsss
> 
> Too cute!


Haha I know, I just love her ears! Thanks!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She has got the most beautiful face and coat color! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL that last picture  super precious  can't wait until I get my puppy someday


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

What an ADORABLE puppy, i love those big floppy ears!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> She has got the most beautiful face and coat color! Gorgeous girl!


Thank you! 



kcomstoc said:


> LOL that last picture  super precious  can't wait until I get my puppy someday


Thank you. I have no idea what she was doing in that last photo. lol You are going to love having a pup around when you get one. 



Adjecyca1 said:


> What an ADORABLE puppy, i love those big floppy ears!!


Thank you! She is just too precious.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna is now 18 weeks and weighing in at 25.8lbs. She is actually around a pound under what I want her to be condition wise right now. She just has a bit too much rib showing for me. I think she is gonna end up less than 47 pounds, maybe around 40-41. So just a little smaller than I was thinking originally, I was figuring mid 40's to 50. I would be able to tell you her height but she ate up my clothing measuring tape a few weeks ago. I have to see if I can find my spare here in a bit.

Hopefully I will have updated photos up tonight or tomorrow. I update my signature with newer photos of them both already.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

growing like a weed I love your new signature  super adorable


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't wait for more pics! At 18 weeks Ryker was about 30lbs. He's about 50lbs now. He's tall and slim. I think he will end up being around 60lbs full grown. I wouldn't be surprised if your girl ended up being closer to 50lbs


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> growing like a weed I love your new signature  super adorable


Thank you!



jade5280 said:


> Can't wait for more pics! At 18 weeks Ryker was about 30lbs. He's about 50lbs now. He's tall and slim. I think he will end up being around 60lbs full grown. I wouldn't be surprised if your girl ended up being closer to 50lbs


Love your new signature!  Ryker is too adorable. Luna is all legs right now. I would be more than happy if she could almost make it to 50 pounds.  I guess only time will tell.




Looks like its been a long day for this crew.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Love your new signature!  Ryker is too adorable. Luna is all legs right now. I would be more than happy if she could almost make it to 50 pounds.  I guess only time will tell.


Thank you! They grow up so fast.  Omg that sweat is adorable. They look so funny laying on the couch in all different positions lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Thank you! They grow up so fast.  Omg that sweat is adorable. They look so funny laying on the couch in all different positions lol


Thank you! They lay like that all the time. Luna was laying half way off the other night.  She sleeps so weird sometimes. She fell asleep with her tongue out tonight. lol If you don't mind my asking what are you feeding Ryker? He looks in great shape and hes coat looks good. 

Luna is currently eating 4Health GF Beef and Potato and she just doesn't seem to be adapting to this food very well. She is pooping more than on the Earthborn, is super gassy and her poop is soft. I guess I will just have to look into another food. I am open to grain inclusive and grain free foods. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was feeding only Innova Large Breed Puppy until a few weeks ago. He did well on that although he wasn't crazy for it. I've added TOTW lamb formula (he loved it) and right now I'm feeding Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy. I also feed different kinds of wet food mixed in with the kibble and raw as treats once in a while. Ryker is gassy too. I think I may try going all grain free and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> I was feeding only Innova Large Breed Puppy until a few weeks ago. He did well on that although he wasn't crazy for it. I've added TOTW lamb formula (he loved it) and right now I'm feeding Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy. I also feed different kinds of wet food mixed in with the kibble and raw as treats once in a while. Ryker is gassy too. I think I may try going all grain free and see if that makes a difference.


I like having a base food that my dogs do really well on first and then I can always go back to that one if I need too. I just can't seem to find that one food for Luna.  My dogs also get wet food mixed into their kibble.


I measured Luna and she is now almost 19" tall. Almost a month ago she was only 16.5" tall, so she has grown almost 2.5" in the last month. Jasper is 23.5" tall, I can't believe she is gaining on him. haha Only another 4.5" to go! And to think when I got her she was only 12" tall, an inch smaller than my sisters beagle.

ETA: Luna will be 5 months old in 13 days.  My little girl is growing up. I am debating on whether I want to spay her at a year old or not at all. I can't make up my mind.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to get Ryker neutered around a year old. I would keep him intact, but I would like to be able to bring him to doggy daycare and they do not allow intact dogs over 6 months.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna is 19" tall and 27 pounds. Growing like a weed. Training is coming along slowly but surly, she is very stubborn. I forget what it is like to have a hound. Jasper was always so willing to please no matter what. Luna wants to know whats in it for her.  I am still not sure on what to feed her.  She is having poop issues, eye goop's, killer gas, etc with the 4Health Beef GF and I need to find something else. I am thinking either back to Earthborn Lamb, or on to TOTW Lamb...idk...hmmm I need to decide before Friday so I can pick a bag up on my way home from work. 

Anyways on to photos, which are bad since they are iPod photos. It was bath night here tonight and Luna was not thrilled. However she is doing much better and only tired to escape once this time. lol 



She also wants everyone to know she can stack like a GSD. haha Ignore the tongue she just got treat.


So sleepy after a bath


She went to lay with Jazz and he had to inspect her.


She found that boring and freaked him out a little. When she yawns she makes a squeaky noise.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't get any photos in the last few days but I will update anyways. And I promise photos soon!

Luna is a little over 5 months old now and is back on track, gaining weight and height now that she is eating again. She is 19.5" tall and 28.5 pounds. She had ended up losing 3.5 pounds and is now back to gaining so I am very happy. I cannot believe that she is staying so small. I was hoping she would reach at least close to 50 but I think we will get to 45 at the very most the way things are looking, but who knows she could surprise me. I will say this, she is a terror of a puppy to house train. Jasper was house broken at 9 weeks old. I think he spoiled me.  haha Luna is doing great in training over all and very well in socialization. She absolutely loves people. Other dogs can scare her sometimes and she hates loud noises but we are working on it. I just ordered her a new collar and the Coconut butter to put on her side. I am hoping that putting the coconut butter on that spot will make the fur grow back *Crosses fingers*. 

The collar I ordered is this one. When I first got her she could wear the same collar as our mini Pin, a 7" collar. Now has out grown the next 9-12" collar. So I am buying this one. Jasper is a 16-17" so I doubt she will outgrow this one, though it could happen its only a 9-14.

I will be moving this Saturday and I cannot wait to let them see the new house. They are going to have so much more room.  I hope to get some photos this week or at least this weekend at the new house. So I will try to upload them soon after. Hopefully I can get some camera shots, instead of ipod and phone photos. lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love that collar! Mine was a pain to potty train too! He wasn't reliably trained until around 6 months. He even pooped on the couch once. He peed all over our carpets no matter how often we brought him out. He would just squat right in front on you and pee. Ugh so glad that's over lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have things gotten any better between Jasper and Luna?


----------

